# Third time's the charm? (EE spawn attempt)



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

So, the first two fish nerds wanted nothing to do with s-e-x.

The second pair went at it like underwater bunnies, failed to fertilize their eggs, but provided a great egg meal for the male :roll:

This is the third try, and I'm taking a what-will-be-will-be attitude this time.

Yellow/lavender bi-color HM EE female, import cross Lavender male HM EE, also imported.

We like swimming together. It's all good.



Nothin' to see here, folks, move along. 



Seriously. We are just friends. For reals.



Got your back, friend. In a totally platonic, non-fish-creep kinda way.



Um, friends do not look under friend's fins, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Ooooh.... They're a gorgeous pair tho.... Wow


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you. Was hoping since she has NR and BSE, to get more NR's and some various multi-colors in F2, but we gotta get F1 accomplished first.

If I were a chicken farmer, I'd have my 2017 babies already entered in chicken shows.

Edit to add--if these two don't make a go of it, I may throw the EE boy in my avatar in, as a pinch hitter.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty! Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## SparklingStarfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Gorgeous pair! Hope it works out


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm seriously excited for this pairing... I really want this one to work out lol


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

oh wow. Gorgeous fish. Good luck!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Ah, thanks everyone. Came home from a long day to all these good wishes, really makes my evening.

We have a pretty decent bubblenest now, and a mini-me bubblenest off to one side of that, and there is some actual courting going on. Keep your fins crossed.


----------



## Trixa (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful fish! I love EE halfmoons. I hope they breed for you.


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

Very beautiful fish, and great photos of them just hanging out together. lol!


----------



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

Best of luck  I'm exited for you!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you.

He's religiously guarding the eggless nest from her. <eyeroll>


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope it works out!! I love the pair. I love to how you titled the pics. (Titled isn't the word but my brain is farting and I don't have a thesaurus.) 
Anyway, I look forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Silly boy. That's my boy's reaction to any aquatic life -- build a nest and try to scare everything out of the tank.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Silly boy. That's my boy's reaction to any aquatic life -- build a nest and try to scare everything out of the tank.


Yeah. My HM boys would Darwin themselves right out of existence. :roll:

They have another day or two to beat hell outta each other, then I'm giving up on them.

Will try some of my lovely HMPKs next, and will NOT be starting any more spawn logs unless and until there is an actual spawn. Sigh.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!
heehee


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Yeah. My HM boys would Darwin themselves right out of existence. :roll:
> 
> They have another day or two to beat hell outta each other, then I'm giving up on them.
> 
> Will try some of my lovely HMPKs next, and will NOT be starting any more spawn logs unless and until there is an actual spawn. Sigh.



(You should still tell me about the spawn tho... heeheehee)


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, just for closure, I'll update this and wrap it up.

The female killed the male.

Yup. She killed him.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Nuuu. Darn, bad luck. Guess she was too aggressive for him.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no!


----------

